# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  koju AS? MC Tobi, Priorifix ili Romer King Plus,Duo Plus-molim pomoć iskusnih

## Lili75

Dragi/-e moje,

u vremenskom smo škripcu i ne stignemo izučavat iscrpno, pa vas molimo za pomoć ako imate neku od ovih AS, koje su po vašem mišljenju prednosti a koji nedostaci,dvoumimo između: 
1. Maxi Cosi Tobi
2. Maxi Cosi Priorifix
3. Romer King Plus
4. Romer Duo Plus

Zanima nas osim sigurnosti i praktičnost, te omjer cijene i kvalitete.
Hvala vam puno.

----------


## mamatobe

Tocno to i mene zanima i isto sam u vremenskom skripcu  :Wink: 
Ja sam za sada  najvise za Romer king plus, ali me zanima i misljenje iskusnijih..

----------


## Lili75

*mamatobe*, ja se uzdam u PON ujutro kad svi navale na forum.
by the way ovo su okvirne cijene:

1. Maxi Cosi Tobi- cca 1700 kn
2. Maxi Cosi Priorifix- cca 2500 kn
3. Romer King Plus- cca 1800 kn
4. Romer Duo Plus -cca 2300 kn

baš me danas frendica isto pitala dvoji oko istih AS,nadam se pomoći na forumu.
Ljudi dajte nam iskustva please help!

----------


## freya7

mi se isto dvoumimo...i mislim da ćemo uzeti tobi.....
čini mi se ok....

http://www1.adac.de/Tests/Kindersich...maske.asp?TL=2

----------


## Ivana B-G

mi imamo king plus - odlicna je!
 puno zavisi o tome dali imas isofix u autu i koliko novaca mozes/zelis dati. u biti su sve te nabrojane AS jako dobre ako su i dobro postavljene u autu.

----------


## Zara1

pogledaj i bebe confort
mi imamo ovu http://www.djeca.org/site//index.php...d=12&Itemid=56
super je, baš sam jako zadovoljna
ima i isofix i dobije se TT remen za treću točku sa njom, a košta oko 2000 kn
mi smo je kupili u TL kad su bili neki dupli bodovi na njihovoj kartici pa smo je zapravo dobili za 1600 kn

----------


## Zubic vila

I ja sam u sličnim premišljanjima pa da ubacim info koje imam: jučer su mi u TL rekli da Romer nemaju i neće ni dobiti, a za MaxiCosi Tobi sam našla važan podatak da crash testovi daju dobar rezultat samo za model 2009., ovi stariji ne!!! Ne znam točno gdje sam to pročitala, da li na ADAC-u ili autosjedalice.info, u svakom slučaju jedno od to dvoje, nije neka rekla-kazala informacija.

----------


## davorkica

Mi imamo Romer King plus i jako smo zadovoljni.
Mislili smo se izmedju te i Maxi Cosi XP. 
Kad sam vidjela ADAC testove i da Romer ima najbolje ocjene uopce vise nije bilo dvojbe. 
Razlika u cijeni je, mislim, bila oko 500 kn, ali me nije bilo briga jer se tu radi o sigurnosti mog djeteta.

----------


## Lili75

E curkice,fakat dvoumimo:
npr. za Tobi sam čula da je dobar jer je sjedalica povišena pa beba ima super pregledan pogled i ima jastučić za oko glave što mi se čini bitnim. Onda sam čula da Tobi ima relativno uska sjedala pa ga se brzo preraste a u dućanu kažu da baš sjedala trebaju biti uska radi sigurnosti a ne kao fotelje, općenito kod svih AS-a.
Duo plus je isofix al nema jastučić oko glave, a King Plus mi je fora al brate izbor boja...crnilo...

MC Priorifix je zgodan al isto nema jastučić.

Jel uopće taj jastučić bitan?
i naravno bitan mi je i omjer cijene i kvalitete.

Sad razmatramo i Maxi Cosi Axiss? Majko moja, pa ovo je stvarno za izludit za odlučit se, vidim svi imaju dileme al mi nemamo vremena za istraživanje tržišta,danas išli do pedijatra i jedva smo stali u našu AS 0 od Peg Perega.

inače za Romer bi morali očito ići u Slo jer imaju veći izbor od Kike (trenutno 2-3 modela).

----------


## makelele

davorkica gdje si kupila romer king plus i koja je cijena?
slažem se sigurnost djeteta na prvom mjestu!!!
ako netko zna u slavoniji tj Osjek,Vukovar, Vinkovci i okolici dali ima da se kupi romer i gdje, ja sam tražila ali ne mogu naći!

----------


## makelele

lili kakva je cijena romera?

----------


## davorkica

> davorkica gdje si kupila romer king plus i koja je cijena?
> slažem se sigurnost djeteta na prvom mjestu!!!
> ako netko zna u slavoniji tj Osjek,Vukovar, Vinkovci i okolici dali ima da se kupi romer i gdje, ja sam tražila ali ne mogu naći!


 U Sloveniji (Brežice). 
E sad cijena, ako me mozak dobro služi 248 eura minus povrat. Zapravo je cijena bila ista kao u Kiki u Zagrebu (1800 kn), ali smo ovdje dobili povrat i boju (dezen) koju smo htjeli. Nama se isplatilo jer od Zagreba do Brežica stvarno nije puno, ali sad baš potegnit iz Vukovara hm..  :Smile: .
Inace smo uzeli dezen Marcel, to je tamno siva sa svijetlo zelenim detaljima. U Kiki je bio samo onaj, cini mi se Peter, dezen kao od djinsa, a taj mi je bio bezvezan.

Kad smo mi kupovali prosle godine, 6 mjesec, i Turbo limach je imao romerice, ali cini mi se da sam cula da ih vise ne prodaju (ili mi se sad spava pa sam nesto pobrckala).

----------


## davorkica

*Lili75* ja sam za Tobi isto to čula, da je povišena i da beba ima prekrasan pogled bla bla  :Smile: . Moja L sasvim dobro gleda okolo i iz Romerice. Vidi naprijed i sa strane.
Ja sam stvarno jako zadovoljna sa King plus.
Evo bas sam za kupovinu u Slo napisala u postu poviše.

----------


## spajalica

> Duo plus je isofix al nema jastučić oko glave, .


kod duo plusa je bitnije voditi racuna o top theteru, nego o jastucicu, kojeg ti ja poklonim ako ti je bitan. ako se odlucis za tu sjedalicu javi se na PP pa se dogovorimo oko primo predaje.
inace romer se isplati za zagrebcane kupiti u brezicama, jer mozse fakat odabrati bilo koji model i dizajn.
ja imam iskustva samo s romericama i ja sam zadovoljna sa sve cetiri (sve su razlicite), svaka ima svoje predonsti, a bome i mane. sto se tice sirine, mislim da je od duo plusa sira safefix.

----------


## Lili75

> kod duo plusa je bitnije voditi racuna o* top theteru, nego o jastucicu, kojeg ti ja poklonim ako ti je bitan*. ako se odlucis za tu sjedalicu javi se na PP pa se dogovorimo oko primo predaje.
> inace romer se isplati za zagrebcane kupiti u brezicama, jer mozse fakat odabrati bilo koji model i dizajn.
> ja imam iskustva samo s romericama i ja sam zadovoljna sa sve cetiri (sve su razlicite), svaka ima svoje predonsti, a bome i mane. sto se tice sirine, mislim da je od duo plusa sira safefix.


*spajalica*, baš si zlatna, thanx. Budući da imaš iskustva s Romericama koaj ti se čini bolja King plus ili Duo plus?

Meni se čini da ću ako kupujem neku od ovih navedenih svakako skoknut do Slo, tamo često kupujem a i zbog povrata.

Što kažete na MX Axiss,ima li tko komentare?

----------


## spajalica

> [B] koaj ti se čini bolja King plus ili Duo plus?


nemam King, pa ne znam, imam duo plus, safefix, evolvu i buster. a o dilemi koju romericu imas topic o njima, tamo smo sve prosli vise puta  :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

jel istina da se Maxi Cosi mogu spustiti u puno horizontalniji paložaj za spavanje od Romera?
(pokušavam naći neki kriterij koji će mi pomoći da suzim izbor, ajme majko moja da mi je netko rekao ..)

moja mišica voli odvalit dosta u vožnji,pa da joj puno što udobnije.

----------


## Vmama

> davorkica gdje si kupila romer king plus i koja je cijena?
> slažem se sigurnost djeteta na prvom mjestu!!!
> ako netko zna u slavoniji tj Osjek,Vukovar, Vinkovci i okolici dali ima da se kupi romer i gdje, ja sam tražila ali ne mogu naći!


romer ima u Osijeku, u onom dućanu kod Mullera (Kauflanda). čini mi se da je to bio baby media shop, pa su preselili iz emezzete i sad se zovu drugačije. čini mi se da king plus košta nešto više od 2000kn

----------


## spajalica

> jel istina da se Maxi Cosi mogu spustiti u puno horizontalniji paložaj za spavanje od Romera?
> (pokušavam naći neki kriterij koji će mi pomoći da suzim izbor, ajme majko moja da mi je netko rekao ..)
> 
> moja mišica voli odvalit dosta u vožnji,pa da joj puno što udobnije.


  Lili75 sve ovo sto pitas je po meni subjektivno, iskreno ti savjetujem odi ili u Kiku ili u Media Shop u KC i tamo pogledaj sve sjedalice za koje pitas, stavi djete u svaku od njih i vidi sto ti pase. jer ovi navedeni ducani ti nisu daleko. fino odi pa vidi sto je bolje za tvoju princezu.

----------


## Lili75

i to što kažeš *spajalice*, al ovih dana smo prehlađeni nosić curi i imamo kašalj pa ne izlazimo dok se malo ne primiri,to bi bilo zapravo najbolje.
by the way čujem d se na ebay-u mogu naći jeftine AS a nove.

----------


## makelele

> romer ima u Osijeku, u onom dućanu kod Mullera (Kauflanda). čini mi se da je to bio baby media shop, pa su preselili iz emezzete i sad se zovu drugačije. čini mi se da king plus košta nešto više od 2000kn


Hvala puno Vmama! Budem otišla pogledati ovih dana.  :Smile:

----------


## Vanna

Cure i dečki pozdrav.Nova sam ovdje na forumu pa vas molim za malu pomoć,neznam da li je tko već postavio pitanje.
Naime,planiramo kupiti AS od 15-36 kg jer je curica taman sad oko19 kg i pojasevi na trenutnoj AS su jako zategnuti a i zbog same sigurnosti djeteta trebamo novu u skoro vrijeme.
Zanima me montiranje sjedalice u auto pošto se dijete za ovu grupu sjedalica III, veže pojasom od auta,*kako se onda i sjedalica i dijete vežu istim* *pojasem*-nemojte se smijati jer stvarno neznam kako je to izvedivo.Jasno mi je za ovu manju grupu 9-18kg, sjedalicu pričvrstimo pojasem a dijete vežemo pojasevima koji su na samoj AS,ali mi ovo vezivanje veće AS nije baš najjasnije.
I ako bi uzimali sjedalicu sa isofixom da li se ona može privremeno montirati u auto kao i druge sjedalice pošto naš auto nema isofix sistem ali planiramo uzimati noviji auto pa bi bilo dobro da to bude sjedalica sa isofixom.

----------


## spajalica

> Zanima me montiranje sjedalice u auto pošto se dijete za ovu grupu sjedalica III, veže pojasom od auta,*kako se onda i sjedalica i dijete vežu istim* *pojasem*-nemojte se smijati jer stvarno neznam kako je to izvedivo.Jasno mi je za ovu manju grupu 9-18kg, sjedalicu pričvrstimo pojasem a dijete vežemo pojasevima koji su na samoj AS,ali mi ovo vezivanje veće AS nije baš najjasnije.


mozda ti pomogne ova brosura pogledaj str.17. te sjedalice vise nisu kao dosadasnje vec us podizaci djeteta, da im pojas od auta ide pravom visinom. ne znam da li si shvatila.
inace sjedalicu tzv. buster obavezno vezi ako se djete ne vozi u njemu, da pri kocenju ne proleti. ma kad vidis taj buster bit ce ti puno jasnije.



> I ako bi uzimali sjedalicu sa isofixom da li se ona može privremeno montirati u auto kao i druge sjedalice pošto naš auto nema isofix sistem ali planiramo uzimati noviji auto pa bi bilo dobro da to bude sjedalica sa isofixom


da moze samo tih sjedalica ima jako malo, ja znam samo za jednu. u principu sve sjedalice koje su s isofiksom mogu se ucvrstiti i "klasicnim" nacinom

----------


## Juroslav

> Cure i dečki pozdrav.Nova sam ovdje na forumu pa vas molim za malu pomoć,neznam da li je tko već postavio pitanje.
> Naime,planiramo kupiti AS od 15-36 kg jer je curica taman sad oko19 kg i pojasevi na trenutnoj AS su jako zategnuti a i zbog same sigurnosti djeteta trebamo novu u skoro vrijeme.
> Zanima me montiranje sjedalice u auto pošto se dijete za ovu grupu sjedalica III, veže pojasom od auta,*kako se onda i sjedalica i dijete vežu istim* *pojasem*-nemojte se smijati jer stvarno neznam kako je to izvedivo.Jasno mi je za ovu manju grupu 9-18kg, sjedalicu pričvrstimo pojasem a dijete vežemo pojasevima koji su na samoj AS,ali mi ovo vezivanje veće AS nije baš najjasnije.


jednostavno: dijete sjedne u AS i ti ga privežeš pojasom auta - pojas drži i dijete i AS

i jedan savjet: kupujte novu AS još jučer: AS grupe I testirane se i sugurne samo za djecu koja imaju maksimalno 18 kila




> I ako bi uzimali sjedalicu sa isofixom da li se ona može privremeno montirati u auto kao i druge sjedalice pošto naš auto nema isofix sistem ali planiramo uzimati noviji auto pa bi bilo dobro da to bude sjedalica sa isofixom.


99% AS s isofixom može se koristiti kao AS bez isofixa

----------


## Vanna

Ljudi hvala vam na odgovorima.Sad su mi neke stvari jasnije. :Very Happy:

----------


## Nia_Zg

I ja vas pratim, nama će isto uskoro trebati sjedalica ovakve vrste i iste sjedalice su mi u užem izboru  :Smile:  ali mi nekako Romer ima malu prednost.

----------


## Lili75

a ja mislila da ej najtež odabrat kolica mo'š mislit kako sam se zeznula...ma di vi nađete te smajliće? sad bi onaj što maše glavom...

----------


## davorkica

*Lili75* mi smo se isto tako dvoumili i otisli smo u Kiku jer tamo imaju izlozene i MC i Romerice. 
Stavili smo L u obje (XP i King plus) i rijesili dilemu. Sto se tice lezeceg polozaja, MC se mozda za centimetar moze vise spustit, nije to neka velika razlika. 
Evo L je zadnji put na relaciji Split-Zagreb zaspala na izlasku iz Splita (Klis) i probudila se malo prije naplatnih kucica u Lucko. Dakle ocito joj odgovara nakošenost Romerice, a i inace cim sjedne u AS zaspe  :Smile: .

Mislis na ovaj smajlić?   :Nope:   :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

a baš taj smajlić di su sad oni ja ih uopće ne mogu naći.

Vidiš te trgovkinje u kiki nam nisu ni predložile to, hmm...a inače nije baš bila upućena u AS tako da...jednostavno samo tamo trebam doći i ne očekivat previše info...

----------


## Nia_Zg

Da, definitivno su u Brežicama u Baby centru prodavačice puno informiranije o tome što prodaju i ljubaznije nego kod nas.
Lili za smajliće moraš ići na napredno i onda još otvoriti poseban prozor s smajlićima  :Cool: . Nije to baš fino složeno kao na prošlom forumu, pitam se da li je stari forum itko uspio prežaliti...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## meda

mi smo kupili Kinga u bc  u Ljubljani. Dvoumili se izmedu Tobija i Kinga, ne sjecam se vise sto je presudilo. Prodavacica je stvarno bila dobro upucena o prednostima i nedostacima. 

sad sam malo zbunjena, valjda pricamo o istoj sjedalici, jer nas king ima onaj jastucic oko glave.  i cisto se fino nakosi, al i bez nakosavanja se moze fino spavati, D. ako je pospan zaspe u trenu i dugo spava.

----------


## davorkica

Jep, i nas King ima jastucic oko glave. 
Mislim da King plus ima jastucic, a duo plus ga nema.

Na stranicama od slo baby centra sve AS su sa slikama i opisom.

Prodavacica u Brezicama nam je cak izasla pomoci oko montaze dok nam u Kiki nisu znale reci niti kada stizu nove AS, a kamoli nesto vise.

----------


## Lili75

Evo da vam javim da smo kupili *Romer Duo Plus, večeras u Brežicama*, imaju danas i sutra akciju 15 % na sve AS,odmah sam MM po povratku s posla,  okrenula s vrata u auto i trk u Brežice.
Htjeli smo King Plus al kad smo je probali nekako joj nije "sjela",materijal je ona vražja koža na koju se ježim(samo to je ostalo) i mala se baš bunila u toj AS, a u Duo plus je baš guštala i u MC Priori XP. Kako imamo isofix u autu ipak smo se odlučili za najsigurnije rješenje.

Cijena je ispala super: uštedili nekih 700 kn, cijena je inače 325 EUR, al s ovim popustom i povratom ispast će nam 230 EUR, ukupno nekih 1670 kn,što je cijena u Zg AS bez isofixa, joj tako sam happy ne mogu vam objasnit kako se veselim, a mišica se na povratku odmah udobno smjestila, i zaspala taj tren.
Trgovkinje su mi rekle da smo stvarno kupili najbolje. Uh kak sam sretna...

Najviše vam to javljam zato što ako nekom treba AS sutra je prilika za otići u brežice al fakat ujutro ranije jer očekuju gužvu...od Maxi cosi-ja imaju još Axiss koliko znam a od Romera Duo plus i 2 komada King Plus i još neke,nisma pohvatala baš cijeli asortiman,al znam da više nemaju MC Tobi i Priorifix.

----------


## pero

Mi imamo MC Priorifix. Jako smo zadovoljni, da biram ponovo bi ju uzela.
I u njoj dijete visoko sjedi i vidi van, jastučić za glavu se kupuje dodatno (koristi se samo kad je pojas na ramenom dijelu na najnižem), pokrov je periv, ima 4 nagiba za spavanje. Sigurnost i kvaliteta nije upitna.
Totalni sam fan isofixa, praktički ju je nemoguće krvo namjestit, što puno znači kad ju selite, npr. baki i dedi u auto, a puno mi sigurnosti ulijeva to što je AS zapravo prčvršćena za karoseriju auta.
Za Tobi piše na MC stranici da je proglašena za najbolju AS bez isofixa. Nisam čitala, pa si malo škicnite tamo.
Ak' sam propustila još nešto kaj vas zanima, podsjetite me.

----------


## Lili75

*pero*, thanx al evo mi uzeli romera htjeli smo i mi te druge dvije al ih više nije bilo u dućanu al s obzirom da je bila akcija trebali smo je iskoristit ha,ha,...

----------


## pero

Joooj, sutra mi se seka sprema tam po AS! Sjećaš li se imaju li MC Priori XP? Tu si je zapikirala...

----------


## Lili75

je bilo je draga jučer baš ona lijepa Red and Blue i još par e sad ne znam kakvo je stanje s povratom i popustom ispadne nekih cca 950 kn..fakat isplativo...

----------


## Nia_Zg

Lili baš mi je drago da ste tako povoljno uspjeli nabaviti AS i to Romericu. Mislim da ćemo i mi uskoro potegnuti put Brežica, vjerojatno ćemo isto uzeti takvu (ali isprobat ćemo za svaki slučaj koja našoj mrvici najbolje odgovara), samo nemamo još pasoš za nju i za tatu. I da, provjerit ću mailom s tetama u dućanu da li imaju na zalihi, ako ne, da mi naruče da ne idemo bezveze dvaput.

----------


## marchie

mi smo jako željeli kupiti AS romer ali nažalost nismo je našli (nismo iz zg-a i kad smo došli u kupovinu nije bilo). nakraju kupili MC tobi  i prezadovoljni smo. još nam ju je teta u dućanu pravilno namjestila u auto :Smile:

----------


## pero

Mojoj seki je stigla Priori XP! Je, fakat se isplati.
Ali tek u Zg smo skužlii da je bez knjižice! Kak da to smontiramo? Nisu stigli danas na pregled.
(Jesam trebala otvorit novuu temu?)

----------


## puntica

> Mojoj seki je stigla Priori XP! Je, fakat se isplati.
> Ali tek u Zg smo skužlii da je bez knjižice! Kak da to smontiramo? Nisu stigli danas na pregled.
> (Jesam trebala otvorit novuu temu?)


kako misliš bez knjižice?

JEsi pogledala otraga, na poleđini, tamo uglavnom budu te upute...

----------


## Lili75

*marchie*, jeste vi kupili Tobi u Brežicama? nije mi jasno jer su izričito rekli da ga nemaju u petak popodne,pretpostavljam adste ga kupili udrugom dućanu ili im je u međuvremenu dođla još jedna narudžba... Vjerujem da je tobi isto super, ja sam, tako happy s ovom našom Romericom da bi najradije malu smo stavila u auto i vozi...  :Smile: 

E da a knjižica bi trebala biti otraga u onom malom džepu.

----------


## Nia_Zg

> Mojoj seki je stigla Priori XP! Je, fakat se isplati.
> Ali tek u Zg smo skužlii da je bez knjižice! Kak da to smontiramo? Nisu stigli danas na pregled.
> (Jesam trebala otvorit novuu temu?)


Ako nemate knjižicu, skinite uputstva s interneta, na njihovoj stranici, obično imaju u pdf formatu takve knjižice  :Wink:

----------


## pero

Da, skinuli smo sa MC stranice, nemrem vjerovat da se nisam toga sjetila! (Moj muž se sjetio.)
Baš sam gledala, izgleda da je knjižica bila zakvačena na stražnjoj strani AS, mislim da nema pretinac, pa je ispala.
Baš mi je drago da smo svi zadovoljni svojim AS-ma, najviše najmlađi!

----------


## mis-pis

Eh evo i nas.
Nama su u izbor usle Tobi i King Plus. E sad, cula sam da se mnogi roditelji zale na jastucic kod Roemera (preuzak) sto je u kolekciji 2011 "popravljeno". Mislim da ne bi trebalo vise predstavljati problem.
Moje pitanje za vlasnike obje sjedalice: koja ima mogucnost viseg postavljanja pojaseva? Ne mislim na ukupnu visinu naslona sjedalice, nego kojoj se pojasevi od sjedeceg dijela mogu u visinu vise izvuci? Moze li neko mjerenje? To bi bilo od velike pomoci.

----------


## Plusic

jel mi moze netko poslati link od ducana u brezicama?
mi smo sa starijim prosli MC priori XP (ukrali nam je sa autom), zatim MC Tobi - pukla joj plastika koja sluzi za zatezanje remena, i sa je u MC Priori i ceka prelazak u vecu grupu (jos ce dugo biti u ovoj, s obzirom da ce tek sad napuniti 3godine i ima tek oko 14.5kg).
Mladji ce za 2tjedna godinu dana, jos malo stane u jaje, drzat cu ga u njemu dok je god moguce, ali imamo sad priliku uzeti polovnu MC priori fix, staru 2godine, nikada nije bila u sudaru. Inace nisam za polovne AS, ali nekako bi radije uzela ovu sa isofixom nego novu Priori Fix ili Tobi ?

i jos jedno pitanje, ne vidim vise na web stranicama (baby media shop, e-burza,...) u ponudi MC priori fix  :Sad:  Zasto je nema? netko mozda zna?
Hvala

----------


## Permanent

> Mi imamo MC Priorifix. Jako smo zadovoljni, da biram ponovo bi ju uzela.
> I u njoj dijete visoko sjedi i vidi van, jastučić za glavu se kupuje dodatno (koristi se samo kad je pojas na ramenom dijelu na najnižem), pokrov je periv, ima 4 nagiba za spavanje. Sigurnost i kvaliteta nije upitna.
> Totalni sam fan isofixa, praktički ju je nemoguće krvo namjestit, što puno znači kad ju selite, npr. baki i dedi u auto, a puno mi sigurnosti ulijeva to što je AS zapravo prčvršćena za karoseriju auta.
> Za Tobi piše na MC stranici da je proglašena za najbolju AS bez isofixa. Nisam čitala, pa si malo škicnite tamo.
> Ak' sam propustila još nešto kaj vas zanima, podsjetite me.


Pozdrav,

Mi smo isto vlasnici Priorifx-a. Jedna stvar mi je malo čudna, a to je da se sjedalica lagano klima u bazi. Dakle postavljena je preko isofix-a i baza stoji čvrsto, ali kad uhvatim za naslon sjedalice mogu je klimati po možda centimetar lijevo desno ! Jeli to ok !?, jeli kod Vas isto tako ?

Unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## daddycool

Nemojte hvatati sjedalicu za naslon jer je tamo djelomično stiropor pa se može potrgati. Pomicanje sjedalice se uvijek provjerava u bazi sjedalice. Pomicanje se tolerira do 2 cm i nije rjetko kod ISOFIX-a jer kopča ISOFIX-a klizi po alci na koju je pričvršćena. 
U nedjelju je pregled AS u Nedelišću a sljedeći vikend vjerojatno u Zagrebu pa ako imate dvojbi probajte doći na jedan od tih pregleda.

----------


## Permanent

Hvala ! Mislim da je to onda dozvoljeno pomicanje. U Splitu sam pa ne mogu doći na pregled. Pozdrav

----------


## nela08

MI trenutno imamo slične dileme, pa bi mi aktualni savjeti baš dobro došli.  :Smile: 

Hvala!

----------


## S2000

Pokusaj da ih vidis i probas u autu prije kupnje, onda ces i odabrati favorita kad sama uocis razlike i vidis koja bolje "lezi" u autu. 

Ja bi tako napravila da ja imam dilemu... 

Javit ce se netko tko ima iskustva sa koristenjem tih sjedalica... Koje dvije si pikirala?

----------


## nela08

A da najbolje bi bilo isprobati. U kojem ducanu to dopustaju? Proslo ljeto smo starijoj kupovali Cybex Sollution X2 i trazili probu ali nam nisu dali. U Cuty centru East smo kupilu....
Sad bam jos nije hitni, alu razmisljamo o nekoj romerici 9-18
ili MC Tobi.

----------


## Lili75

> A da najbolje bi bilo isprobati. U kojem ducanu to dopustaju? Proslo ljeto smo starijoj kupovali Cybex Sollution X2 i trazili probu ali nam nisu dali. U Cuty centru East smo kupilu....
> Sad bam jos nije hitni, alu razmisljamo o nekoj romerici 9-18
> ili MC Tobi.


*Nela*, uvijek bih radije romer  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

> *Nela*, uvijek bih radije romer


Ti si na kraju kupila Romer King, jel da? Sinoć sam čitala, a sad mi se ne da ponovo pretraživati postove. Jesi zadovoljna?
Mi smo Tobi isprobali kod prijatelja i čini se baš OK, ali ipak Romer bi trebala biti bolja, iako su im neke pale na ovogodišnjem HAK-ovom testiranju (ima članak u njihovom glasilu, iako nisu te koje nas zanimaju) što me baš iznenadilo. Ipak sam sklonija Romeru, ali me zanimaju iskustva.

----------


## S2000

Jel to kupukes za ovu mladju? Kolika je?

----------


## nela08

> Jel to kupukes za ovu mladju? Kolika je?


f
Da, za malu. Sa 6 mj na kontroli je imala 9200, a sad ima.barem 10 kg i jedva ju zguram u jaje. U jakni toploj ili skafu ne moram ni pokusavati. Stvarno ne kuzim kako ta sjedalica moz biti do 13kg. Imamo MC Cabrifix.

----------


## S2000

U debeloj odjeci ju ni ne smijes vezati jer to puno utjece na sigurnost.
Proci ce jos nekoliko mjeseci dok tvoja malena ne bude spremna za sjedalicu u smijeru voznje (dok ne krene hodati..)... Tako da ti nije zurba sa sljedecom kategorijom... A i nece jos tako skoro tezinom prerasti jaje, a visinom nece sigurno ...

Da li si izvadila umetak za novorodence ako postoji, jesu li utori na ispravnoj visini?

Ako se dogodi da ce prerasti grupu 0+, a nije spremna za kategoriju I, morati ces kupiti neku kombiniranu, tako da se jos nastavi voziti unatrag, a kad krene koracati onda se montira unaprijed...

----------


## Lili75

*S2000* a čuj i moja djeca u jajetu nisu bila do godine dana, nema šanse nisu mogla stati ja sam imala ono Peg Peregovo jaje, negdje s 9-10 mjeseci sam ih prebacila.
e da ovisi i koiko ti je visoko dijete? ja kad sam svoje prebacila isto tako nekako s 9-10 kg vidjelo se da su se djeca preporodila u AS normalne veličine. Doduše ja imam isofix, i Romer je bio King Plus ili kako se već zove ta verzija s isofixom.

*Nela*, mi smo pre, prezadovoljni s Romerom, inače mi smo sve te modele As isprobavali u Baby centru u Brežicama al nije mi jasno pa kako ćeš kupit da ne probaš stavit dijete unutra da vidiš kako mu je, čudni su ti prodavači. uglavnom u nekim dućanima imaš te kao izložbene za isprobat, nama nikad nisu radii probleme nigdje.

mislim da neces pogriješit ni s jednom od ovih AS.

----------


## Lili75

sad si razmišljam pa moj F. s 2 god ima nekih 13 kg pa gdje bi ja njega mogla ugurat u ono jaje, to je fizički neizvedivo a visok je 95 cm.

----------


## S2000

Jaje se prerasta ili visinom ili tezinom- znaci 2 cm glava od ruba sjedalice ili kilima... Znaci cim se jedno od to dvoje dogodi- ne moze u AS.
Naravno da dvogodisnje dijete od metra ne moze u jaje jer ga prerasta visinom ma kakvo perce bilo.

Moj se u jaju vozio do cca 15 mj (a dosta je dugacak). 
Nisu ni sva jaja ista...

Svakako, beba od 6 mj ne moze ni u mc tobi ni romer king, ako cete gledat sigurnost.

----------


## nela08

> U debeloj odjeci ju ni ne smijes vezati jer to puno utjece na sigurnost.
> Proci ce jos nekoliko mjeseci dok tvoja malena ne bude spremna za sjedalicu u smijeru voznje (dok ne krene hodati..)... Tako da ti nije zurba sa sljedecom kategorijom... A i nece jos tako skoro tezinom prerasti jaje, a visinom nece sigurno ...
> 
> Da li si izvadila umetak za novorodence ako postoji, jesu li utori na ispravnoj visini?
> 
> Ako se dogodi da ce prerasti grupu 0+, a nije spremna za kategoriju I, morati ces kupiti neku kombiniranu, tako da se jos nastavi voziti unatrag, a kad krene koracati onda se montira unaprijed...


Znam sve i za debelu odjeću i za vrijeme prelaska na višu kategoriju. Starija mi je bila sitna beba i ona je sa godinu dana i 9,5 kila komotno bila u jajetu, prebacili smo ju malo poslije prvog rođendana zbog visine, ali malaaaa.... :Grin:  jednostavno jedva stane u sjedalicu po širini, ne visini, naravno. 
Baš sam se danas vagala s njom i ima po mojoj vagi 10,5 kila (7,5 mjeseci). Imamo onaj skafander koji ima rupu za AS, tanki skroz tanki ali od nekog nepropusnog materijala, remenčiće stavim ispod skafa, ali ona jednostavno ne može niti rukice približiti k sebi u tome. Tako smo jednom išle voditi seku u vrtić i nema šanse da to mogu ponoviti, ali dobra je ilustracija koliko joj je tijesno. U vrtić seku vodimo u 95% slučajeva nas dvije i u podne idemo po nju, pa sad po ovom vremenu koje slijedi jednostavno moram naći neko rješenje. Do garaže moramo po hladnoći, same smo pa ih ne mogu ostaviti ići grijati auto, pa se vraćati po njih, pa im skidati jakne do vrtića i opet oblačiti pogotovo  malu koja bi još spavala....ali nije baš da je to tema ove teme pa ću skratiti.... :Smile:

----------


## nela08

> U debeloj odjeci ju ni ne smijes vezati jer to puno utjece na sigurnost.
> Proci ce jos nekoliko mjeseci dok tvoja malena ne bude spremna za sjedalicu u smijeru voznje (dok ne krene hodati..)... Tako da ti nije zurba sa sljedecom kategorijom... A i nece jos tako skoro tezinom prerasti jaje, a visinom nece sigurno ...
> 
> Da li si izvadila umetak za novorodence ako postoji, jesu li utori na ispravnoj visini?
> 
> Ako se dogodi da ce prerasti grupu 0+, a nije spremna za kategoriju I, morati ces kupiti neku kombiniranu, tako da se jos nastavi voziti unatrag, a kad krene koracati onda se montira unaprijed...


Umetak za novorođenče je davno izvađen, a remenčići su podešeni na najvišu razinu.

----------


## S2000

> *S2000* a čuj i moja djeca u jajetu nisu bila do godine dana, nema šanse nisu mogla stati ja sam imala ono Peg Peregovo jaje, negdje s 9-10 mjeseci sam ih prebacila.
> e da ovisi i koiko ti je visoko dijete? ja kad sam svoje prebacila isto tako nekako s 9-10 kg vidjelo se da su se djeca preporodila u AS normalne veličine. Doduše ja imam isofix, i Romer je bio King Plus ili kako se već zove ta verzija s isofixom.
> 
> *Nela*, mi smo pre, prezadovoljni s Romerom, inače mi smo sve te modele As isprobavali u Baby centru u Brežicama al nije mi jasno pa kako ćeš kupit da ne probaš stavit dijete unutra da vidiš kako mu je, čudni su ti prodavači. uglavnom u nekim dućanima imaš te kao izložbene za isprobat, nama nikad nisu radii probleme nigdje.
> 
> mislim da neces pogriješit ni s jednom od ovih AS.



A jesu djeca mogla samostalno uciniti koji korak s 9 mj?

----------


## nela08

> *S2000* a čuj i moja djeca u jajetu nisu bila do godine dana, nema šanse nisu mogla stati ja sam imala ono Peg Peregovo jaje, negdje s 9-10 mjeseci sam ih prebacila.
> e da ovisi i koiko ti je visoko dijete? ja kad sam svoje prebacila isto tako nekako s 9-10 kg vidjelo se da su se djeca preporodila u AS normalne veličine. Doduše ja imam isofix, i Romer je bio King Plus ili kako se već zove ta verzija s isofixom.
> 
> *Nela*, mi smo pre, prezadovoljni s Romerom, inače mi smo sve te modele As isprobavali u Baby centru u Brežicama al nije mi jasno pa kako ćeš kupit da ne probaš stavit dijete unutra da vidiš kako mu je, čudni su ti prodavači. uglavnom u nekim dućanima imaš te kao izložbene za isprobat, nama nikad nisu radii probleme nigdje.
> 
> mislim da neces pogriješit ni s jednom od ovih AS.


Ma dali su oni nama isprobati sjedalice u dućanu, ali ja bi rado isprobala i u autu, ali to nije dolazilo u obzir, mislim jasno mi je da to baš tehnički nije moguće da sad svatko navlači nekoliko sjedalica na parkiralište, pa isprobava, vraća.....ali tek tada bi vidjela kako stvari stoje.

----------


## nela08

> sad si razmišljam pa moj F. s 2 god ima nekih 13 kg pa gdje bi ja njega mogla ugurat u ono jaje, to je fizički neizvedivo a visok je 95 cm.



Zbilja ne znam po kojem principu je to određivano da tu ide dijete od 13 kg, možda visoko mršavo dijete od 13 kila kojem je onda sjedalica daleko prekratka, drugačije sigurno ne. :/

----------


## nela08

> Jaje se prerasta ili visinom ili tezinom- znaci 2 cm glava od ruba sjedalice ili kilima... Znaci cim se jedno od to dvoje dogodi- ne moze u AS.
> Naravno da dvogodisnje dijete od metra ne moze u jaje jer ga prerasta visinom ma kakvo perce bilo.
> 
> Moj se u jaju vozio do cca 15 mj (a dosta je dugacak). 
> Nisu ni sva jaja ista...
> 
> Svakako, beba od 6 mj ne moze ni u mc tobi ni romer king, ako cete gledat sigurnost.


Moja još može u tankoj majici i bodiću i onda ju debelo zatrpam dekicom (koju ona svim silama nastoji skinuti i baciti), ali ne vjerujem da ćemo izdržati do koračanja, mislim da nema šanse.... Ne žurim se još posebno sa kupnjom, ali moram biti koliko toliko spremna.  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Nas prijatelj ima 11mj -12 kg i upravo ce sada prijeci u kategoriju 1 jer je poceo hodati. Dakle-stao je u sjedalicu 0+ (Naravno, samo u tankoj odjeci, jaknica se oblaci naopacke nakon sto se dijete zaveze).

----------


## nela08

> Nas prijatelj ima 11mj -12 kg i upravo ce sada prijeci u kategoriju 1 jer je poceo hodati. Dakle-stao je u sjedalicu 0+ (Naravno, samo u tankoj odjeci, jaknica se oblaci naopacke nakon sto se dijete zaveze).



Jaknica se oblači naopačke....ajde pokušati ćemo, nisam se toga sjetila. Znači bez zakopčavanja, samo na rukice?

----------


## S2000

Da, rukice i prednji dio su pokriveni, ostatak ionako grije AS  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

> Da, rukice i prednji dio su pokriveni, ostatak ionako grije AS



Hvala, pokušati ćemo tako.  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

*nela08*, MC cabriofix je zbilja prostrana sjedalica. Moja malena je u njoj bez problema bila do godine dana i punih 13 kg (s tim da je ona bila zbilja ogromna beba). U tankoj robi, ne u debeloj jakni, a sjedalicu složiš malo strmije, tako ćeš dobiti više mjesta.

----------


## S2000

Upravo tako martinaP, mozda je i do nagiba AS...
Nela, ako beba dobro drzi glavu (a sa 6 mj drzi) sjedalica 0+ ne mora biti pod nagibom od 45, vec ju mozes jos nastrmiti. Tako ce beba bolje upasti u AS i bit ce vise mjesta i sto se visine tice...
Takodjer provjeri umetak za novorodence, da li je izvadjen...

----------


## nela08

[QUOTE=martinaP;2514766]*nela08*, MC cabriofix je zbilja prostrana sjedalica. Moja malena je u njoj bez problema bila do godine dana i punih 13 kg (s tim da je ona bila zbilja ogromna beba). U tankoj robi, ne u debeloj jakni, a sjedalicu složiš malo strmije, tako ćeš dobiti više mjesta.[/QUOTE
Ali sigurno ti je bila jako stisnuta. Valjda je to onda ok. Sad.bi najradije stavila sliku da mi netko drugi procijeni da li je to ok.  :Smile:  ali to bi bilo stvarno of topic... :Smile:  Koristimo ju uz easy base pa je uvijek na istom nagibu.

----------


## nela08

> Upravo tako martinaP, mozda je i do nagiba AS...
> Nela, ako beba dobro drzi glavu (a sa 6 mj drzi) sjedalica 0+ ne mora biti pod nagibom od 45, vec ju mozes jos nastrmiti. Tako ce beba bolje upasti u AS i bit ce vise mjesta i sto se visine tice...
> Takodjer provjeri umetak za novorodence, da li je izvadjen...


Umetak za novorodjence je izvadjen sa dva mjeseca. Nagib ne mogu mijenjati. Jel ti mogu sliknuti curku pa poslati na pp da vidis je to onda ok.  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Zasto ne probas bez te baze, mozda se preporodite  :Smile:  mozes!

----------


## rahela

nela08, jedan od idućih vikenda će biti pregled autosjedalica u Zagrebu, pa ako ti je zgodno, ne bi bilo loše da dođeš pa pogledamo uživo  :Smile: 
datum pregleda će biti objavljen i ovdje na forumu i na FBu

----------


## daddycool

u city centru one east u baby centru daju da odneseš sjedalice do auta, pod uvjetom da auto parkiraš u garaži na istom nivou gdje je i dućan. ja vukao s prodavačicom jedno 4 komada  :Smile:  jako su ljubazni.

ukoliko se odlučiš na promjenu sjedalice prije nego dijete bude fizički spremno za grupu I, jedina opcija ti je kombinirana sjedalica

----------


## nela08

> Zasto ne probas bez te baze, mozda se preporodite  mozes!


Probati cemo, iako mi je baza presavrsena stvar. Sjedalica je puno,  cvsce fiksirana, a o tome koliko pojednistavi koristenje da ne pricam.

----------


## nela08

> nela08, jedan od idućih vikenda će biti ipregled autosjedalica u Zagrebu, pa ako ti je zgodno, ne bi bilo loše da dođeš pa pogledamo uživo 
> datum pregleda će biti objavljen i ovdje na forumu i na FBu


To uvijek.planiramo, ali uvijek nesta iskrsne. Nadam se da cemo doci ovaj  put.

----------


## nela08

> u city centru one east u baby centru daju da odneseš sjedalice do auta, pod uvjetom da auto parkiraš u garaži na istom nivou gdje je i dućan. ja vukao s prodavačicom jedno 4 komada  jako su ljubazni.
> 
> ukoliko se odlučiš na promjenu sjedalice prije nego dijete bude fizički spremno za grupu I, jedina opcija ti je kombinirana sjedalica


Mi smo.zadnju cybeksicu kupili u CC1E , ali u Magic Baby ako se varam (onaj ducan na najnizem nivou) i nisu nam dali. Tada Baby Center jos nije ni bio otvoren.

----------


## nela08

Danas od ovog ludog Teodora ne idemo nikuda, ali popodn cu bas uhvatiti vremena pa malu pokusati upakirati tako sa jaknom izvana i sve poslikati. Po svemu se onda jos moramo moci sluziti sa ovom AS. Osim toga bas smo i jako zadovoljni s njom i bit ce mi drago da ju mozemo duze koristiti.

----------


## nela08

> Mi smo.zadnju cybeksicu kupili u CC1E , ali u Magic Baby ako se varam (onaj ducan na najnizem nivou) i nisu nam dali. Tada Baby Center jos nije ni bio otvoren.


Htjedoh reci "ako se ne varam"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ivana.Z

Ispričavam se ako je već bio isti post, nisam našla...
Romer King Duo Plus? Ima neko informacija o sigurnosti/kvaliteti? Nađem King Plus i nađem Duo Plus, ali King Duo Plus ne nalazim? Hvaaalaaa

----------


## suncokretna

King plus se veže pojasom automobila, a duo plus ima isofix.

----------


## Lili75

Duo Plus ti je zapravo King Duo Plus, kako su ti cure objasnile ova verzija "plus" ima isofix opciju, ukoliko ti auto ima isofix ja bih uvijek uzela varijantu s isofixom. Bila sam prezadovoljna s tom AS, nedavno smo kupili novu jer ju je malac prerastao, glava mu je skoro cijela bila van sjedalice.

Ne znam meni se moja djeca ne čine divovi potpuno prosječne težine i visine,a ispadne da su dosta visoki, pa relativno brzo smo prisiljeni prelaziti iz jedne u drugu sjedalicu.

Mali mi ima 17-18 kg i 101 cm (s 3 god i 4 mj.) i sjedi u Cybexu odnedavno.

----------


## Ivana.Z

Hvala puno... a tek sad gledam i skuzim da ona ima "samo" isofix... nema nogu i nema top tether... ovo je bas za pogubit se skroz, toliko verzija, toliko opcija, dok nađeš što želiš možeš izludit... trebaju nam dvije... uzela sam Duo Plus i Safefix plus TT  (rabljene, ali u super stanju, obe za 800 kuna  :Smile:  )... valjda će bit ok, jos je u jajetu, gurat cemo tako dok ne poludi  :Smile:  puno smo na putu, a noge mu se ful skvrče ispod onog pojasa od auta i naslona, ne može mrdnut (inače je još kandidat za jaje, 9 kila je tek i 76 cm)

----------

